# Causeway tonight?



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

I want to get out in the boat and beat the heat. I think that drowning some bait under the Causeway lights might be the answer. Anyone want to come and keep me company? No drinkers or smokers please.

Carl


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*causeway*

Wish i would have seen this earlier , let us know how you did...


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

You were lucky to miss it. So much for winds 5 to 10 from the Southwest and bay waters smooth. It was more like winds 20 straight out of the West and choppy as hell. The gafftop were out in force this evening. Didn't catch anything else. Just before I pulled anchor I'm guessing a school, herd, flock, whatever of shrimp came thru and the birds went nuts under the lights of the Causeway. I tried to get in on the action but the wind and the chop were too much to deal with. I called it a night and headed for the house.


----------

